
Threat Group-4127 Targets Hillary Clinton Presidential Campaign - helloworld
https://www.secureworks.com/research/threat-group-4127-targets-hillary-clinton-presidential-campaign
======
helloworld
If 2-Step Verification had been required for email accounts at
hillaryclinton.com, would that have thwarted the attack?

[https://support.google.com/a/answer/2548882?hl=en](https://support.google.com/a/answer/2548882?hl=en)

